# Our S rig run through Lava: Rated M



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

In case ya'll er bored this Christmas eve.

Here's a quick video of my buddy Lloyd driving the S rig in Lava this year. 
She held together great.

Happy Hollidays ya'll.


https://youtu.be/0Kwx2w2-QZI


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Nice.*



yardsells said:


> In case ya'll er bored this Christmas eve.
> 
> Here's a quick video of my buddy Lloyd driving the S rig in Lava this year.
> She held together great.
> ...


I'm never bored on Christmas Eve. Especially watching a great run through Lava. Thanks for posting another great video. Hope your Christmas Eve is going nicely John. I'm preparing a Turkey for roasting tomorrow morning. You and your family have a Mary Christmas tomorrow.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

yardsells said:


> In case ya'll er bored this Christmas eve.
> 
> Here's a quick video of my buddy Lloyd driving the S rig in Lava this year.
> She held together great.
> ...



Thanks for sharing JawKnee!! Merry Christmas to you and your family !!!!


----------



## Spintowin (May 23, 2018)

BITCHIN!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Cool vid.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks. Good to see at the start of winter.


----------



## jonseim (May 27, 2006)

That S rig looks crazy, just sort of rolls over big waves. how long is that thing? 35 feet or more? And are those tubes on the outside like 36"?
Never seen one in person, makes my 16' (that seems huge) seem like my mini max.


Nice video, thanks for sharing!
Jon


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

jonseim said:


> That S rig looks crazy, just sort of rolls over big waves. how long is that thing? 35 feet or more? And are those tubes on the outside like 36"?
> Never seen one in person, makes my 16' (that seems huge) seem like my mini max.
> 
> Nice video, thanks for sharing!
> Jon


Shes a 33'er. The outriggers are 22'x36".

They seem big until you're trying to load her up. Funny how small they get.


----------

